# amber ale



## kerrplease (9/12/16)

Pathergenes: are air boren spors that are transported thouhg the air by wind and other ways sutch as on animals and on to other things.pathegenes are the main corse of viral in fections in humans the spors get hooked on the micro villa and spreed diseases and courses in fection in most people.preastorice plants are the main cotributer. Because they have found out back millions of years ago that furns were in abundence and the main type they have found in fossels and other fossilised rock eg amber has been found in the mud pits of the northen parts of america.containing spors of preastorice plants and has been in most cases more than none.furns and frost freeze plant have the same evironment that was around back in the stone ages.not the same but its how they servied thats in teresting and in abundes to one had the frost freeze and the other had a way like no other too the way it disperses its seeds instead.through the air and travelling on stuff with its hook like spores to take its strong holed on more and more places as it went.spores can be found on the under side of furns that you or I can buy from the nursery today there have little sackes that contain large quantedies of spores even through you might be able to see them they are there.bugs to where found in the candles that the sink holes held for millions of years but they all did not carey dna that was the problem with tring to actually determine aceract times and dates or reandacments of how they reproduced or even walked and feed on things in the area


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/16)

Riiiggghhhtttttt


----------



## kerrplease (9/12/16)




----------



## kerrplease (9/12/16)




----------



## kerrplease (9/12/16)

going on 5 months now gave 9 away .


----------



## kerrplease (9/12/16)




----------



## Crakkers (9/12/16)

Crikey.......the spell checker in my head just blew up attempting to read that........not sure if I'd call it a paragraph.........and punctuation......well, it's overrated.


----------



## kerrplease (9/12/16)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/voeyxj7rzs3lv6k/Untitled%201.Alf.docx?dl=0


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/12/16)

I can't believe you have been in our lives for 5 months kerrplease! 

Well done for sticking around


----------



## TwoCrows (9/12/16)

Did you find a big Mozzie in your amber Ale kit ???


----------



## Danscraftbeer (9/12/16)

Wo thaf ark :unsure:


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/12/16)

I dont think I'll ever understand


----------



## peteru (9/12/16)

I think I have figured out the secret behind kerrplease. It's really just Siri when she's stoned.


----------



## Phoney (10/12/16)

I think you might need six pints of amber ale and three bongs to understand this thread.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/16)

I think I get it


Amber is fossilised tree sap that has insects caught in it


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/12/16)

And you put that in a beer?!?


----------



## manticle (10/12/16)

Kerr has some previously noted issues he is working through. As zorco knows he is making great ginger beer so please exercise restraint and have a look at this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92047-kerr-non-alcoholic-thread/


----------



## manticle (10/12/16)

Unlocking temporarily but will keep a close eye.

Kerrplease - you are welcome to post here but the more brewing related it is, the more welcome it will be and the longer the thread will stay open.


----------



## Bribie G (10/12/16)

If some amber were dug up and found to contain a 76 million year old barley seed in it, and if that could be gene-sequenced and reborn then we could have Jurassic Bock.


----------



## TwoCrows (10/12/16)

This is why we all will soon need a Fermentasaurus to brew amber ales.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/16)

Bribie G said:


> If some amber were dug up and found to contain a 76 million year old barley seed in it, and if that could be gene-sequenced and reborn then we could have Jurassic Bock.


Be Olde Ale


----------



## Mr B (10/12/16)

Kerrplease if I may be so bold - The tiny things that you harness to produce your delicious ginger ale are very similar to the yeasts and pathogens you describe. Its amazing how something such as yeast can be used to produce something as amazing as ginger beer. There have even been bottles of beer sunk in shiprwecks that have been able to breed! Such a wonderful world!

Cheers


----------



## kerrplease (19/12/16)

I might be starting amber ale ! it was all i could find from my course like codlier's grain codlier's like seed and tissue culture as i did back when i finished school.a line and grow seeds eg codliers like grain seeds for beer.
but no one has wanted any of stout lager or corona still so it might be a while. no other beer names make sense except the amber ale maybe their is grain names or scientific reasons for south america sink holes that can be and eg of who amber ale is or was made.their are many eg where shown to me at more than one ocation but why would it be some thing totally different.


----------



## kerrplease (19/12/16)

maybe a seed is like a plate of amber in ways it can be added or taken away this is how we remembered how to germinate may different plant using different eg to apply it to something that was the same in ways so we do not forget how to. large seed pods large seed remover eg kilm's for making clay pots. does any one hered of


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think I get it
> 
> 
> Amber is fossilised tree sap that has insects caught in it


Not only insects but single cell microorganisms like yeast, if yeast can be brought back to life as has been done, why not some of the ancient seeds.


----------



## damoninja (21/12/16)

If anyone's looking for an AG version of the on tap version... drop the oak and it's ******* close

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1710-oaked-english-ale/


----------



## wereprawn (21/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not only insects but single cell microorganisms like yeast, if yeast can be brought back to life as has been done, why not some of the ancient seeds.


http://www.sfgate.com/food/article/The-East-Bay-beer-that-s-45-million-years-old-9177673.php


----------



## kerrplease (24/12/16)

why is ancient so important anyway. How does it effect people in many ways.
the different's between knowing and not knowing that is how we adapt to the surroundings like a molecule in beer. ADAPTATION the way beer was made to the way beer is made to day.like large organism can be a threat to smaller organism.


----------



## kerrplease (24/12/16)

for all plant's to grow it needs xylem and phylum except soft tissue like banana trees . does this determen growth rate to . in many cases they found that to have growth rate may or may not determen the out come anyway.so they left it up to the people to have their say.this may or may not be the way it will be used and tort to people in the years to come.this also can be written down and read out to people but still may or may not be use again.

maybe adaptation was just one of the ways people can and will find new ideas that leads to some thing great.

"the sink wholes with amber candles that where used to establish amber ale".ref Alfred Kerr.

all i need is the proof then the copy rights.


----------



## Zorco (24/12/16)

kerrplease said:


> "the sink wholes with amber candles that where used to establish amber ale".ref Alfred Kerr.



Kerrplease is so goddammn cool that he is actually able to quote himself!

Shit just got real.


----------



## kerrplease (5/1/17)

AMBER ALE

A: air mesh
M: mash
B: boil
E: every so often add hops
R: refrigerate to cool

A: add to fermenter
L: line with yeast
E: evaporate until fermented


----------



## kerrplease (6/1/17)

http://www.whoamiquizquestions.com/Who-Am-I-Australian-Historical-People.html


----------



## kerrplease (6/1/17)

kerrplease said:


> AMBER ALE
> 
> A: air mesh
> M: mash
> ...


----------



## indica86 (6/1/17)

I like a good Amber. Late hopped with Cascade goes really well.


Happy New Year Kerr.


----------



## kerrplease (7/1/17)

thankyou i was going to buy one pack of amber ale but the grain recipes only sell to america no international parcels.


----------



## kerrplease (9/1/17)

my family took a whole box for Christmas so i only have a couple left so i might see if i can do it for next Christmas again with all grain recipe.the local sit for aus only has 5 different recipes packs made up pale ale or black ipa some other names no amber ale . the last ones that went on Christmas were just can and dextrose . maybe this time i can all grain until then. mum loved them and every one said who nice they were. i will have to look harder for a reason to buy one like maybe a magazine on recipes so i can pick one that suits me.


----------



## indica86 (9/1/17)

All grain amber is not too hard to come up with, Not really a need to buy a pack.


----------



## kerrplease (9/1/17)

at least the thread did not get locked again
when i first ring the brewers shop he said come in and see he hung up but if i do not know something i would have to go in there and see my self. the photo has some grain on the bottom shelf with a lot of dextros but on the top.i could ask if he could measure some up then mill it as well.


----------



## kerrplease (9/1/17)

could i change my mined with the title being amber ale to black ipa. mum took most of the can of malt ones so i went and bought a black ipa recipe pack for them next christmas.all grain?
A dark and very hoppy ale that is a perfect year-round beer. The colour gives the false impression of a thick malty stout but the taste is of a well-balanced pale ale with just a hint of roasted malt. The single hop brew gives a distinctive Cascade aroma and burst of citrus flavour in the mouth, followed up with a bitter sweet and smooth after taste.

This recipe includes the malts, hops and yeast to brew this beer. You will need to have the necessary equipment for all-grain brewing.

_OG: 1.055
FG: 1.012
IBU: 58
EBC: 50
ABV: 5.7% this is all that's left from them!_


_Ingredients: 
- Pale Malt
- Light Munich Malt
- Carafa Special II Malt
- Crystal (Medium) Malt
- Cascade Hops _

_- Dextrose for priming bottles
- Yeast, depending on your selection_


----------



## kerrplease (9/1/17)

should i amber ale or black ipa or both?


----------



## kerrplease (10/1/17)

I've finally gotten back into homebrewing lately, and have brewed up the two best batches of beers I've ever made (amazing what a couple of years not brewing but reading about it will do for that!). I am almost ready to move outdoors, but won't be able to afford the equipment until probably November. I've been doing full 5 gallon boils on my electric (glass top) stove in my relatively light-weight polarware kettle with excellent results (had always partial-boiled before). I had heard somewhere, though, either on the forums or on some other site, that boiling large amounts like this on a kitchen stove was an excellent way to destroy your stove. I think the guy's quote was something like 'every batch you do, you're closer to blowing out your stove' or something to that effect. Does anyone have any insight on this? I'd like to get 2-3 batches in before fall (I've got an awesome-looking Octoberfest Dunkelweizen I want to try) but i don't wanna risk doing serious damage as we really, REALLY can't afford appliances right now (or a divorce). Any thouhts?


----------



## indica86 (10/1/17)

Dunno mate, I just use a Crown Urn myself.


----------



## kerrplease (11/1/17)

Clever Brewing uses an express courier service.
The weights shown refer to volumetric weight.
All orders use delivery tracking methods.
 Melbourne

Weight

Shipping price

up to 10kg

$12.50

10kg - 20kg

$15.00

20kg - 25kg

$20.00

Victoria and Main Metro Areas

Weight

Shipping price

up to 3kg

$12.50

3kg - 5kg

$14.00

5kg - 10kg

$18.00

10kg - 20kg

$25.00

20kg - $25kg

$35.00
(Brisbane, Sydney, Adelaide, Perth, Hobart, Darwin, Canberra, Newcastle, Gold Coast)

Other Australian Destinations

Weight

Shipping price

up to 1kg

$15.00

1kg - 3kg

$17.50

3kg - 5kg

$22.50

5kg - 10kg

$35.00

10kg - 20kg

$50.00

delivery from melbourne black ipa tomorrow


----------



## kerrplease (15/1/17)

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIjuCY_cLRAhVBULwKHQNmB68QFggZMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Findianapublicmedia.org%2Famomentofscience%2Fdo-fish-drink%2F&usg=AFQjCNHdV5j_QbHyaIdUA25mW_hZamQSRg&sig2=-doQMPX-VBmG3_xhaEvVmQ


----------



## Zorco (15/1/17)

That's some professor grade awesomeness for this thread kerrplease


----------



## kerrplease (16/1/17)

Made black IPA for mum next Christmas .pale ale milky malt like a stout. Is their a beer that i should buy because amber ale was a none goer did not make sense and the only place that sells it is america.is their some sort of reason to buy different types.


----------



## kerrplease (16/1/17)

https://youtu.be/XhM-yGIMcRM
reasons for different beer types chit chat eg amber ale sink holes amber candles.


----------



## Zorco (16/1/17)

Well, beer has been made by the kerrplease. Good on you mate. I'm sure your mum is in luck for a fine brew.


----------



## kerrplease (17/1/17)

She might even pay for other types next time


----------



## kerrplease (5/2/17)

now my sister want's some.


----------



## Zorco (5/2/17)

How was the beer mate?


----------



## kerrplease (6/2/17)

Can was great mum drunk more than any one but the all grain still fermenting in bottle just now the extract is 3 day in the fermenter still so it to will not be ready until 2 months i think i might have to ferment the extract for two week's by the looks.all grain for Christmas for mum again and sister wants extract next month or in winter when i should of fermented 18 to 20 degree's is.


----------



## kerrplease (6/2/17)

found these to, in my tafe books on how they were trying to find different vitiates of hop's.it take's them years to find new ones.


----------



## kerrplease (21/2/17)

https://www.google.com.au/url…
https://www.google.com.au/url…
But the name John Boston has also been reborn, and
now adorns a new beer launched by The Wine Society in
Sydney in late October 2009, as that organisation’s first dip
into the amber fluid.


----------



## Barry Black (28/1/18)

Have you got a recipe Kerr? I want to try and make an amber ale.


----------

